

Intel's C.T.O. to Step Down - vinhnx
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2013/06/27/chip-shot-justin-rattner-stepping-down-as-intel-cto

======
socalnate1
>> "Justin’s transition is required under Intel’s corporate bylaws which state
that Intel employees may not serve as corporate officers past the age of 65."

Really? As a (relatively) young person, I can appreciate the opportunity this
creates for someone lower in the food chain. However, this seems to
unnecessarily hamstring the company, especially with average life expediencies
as long as they are now.

